# tussle between boat captains leaves one dead



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

TEXAS CITY — Gunfire erupted this morning during what police called a “tussle” between two shrimp boat captains, leaving one man dead and another in surgery for a leg wound, authorities said.

Police officers were called to a dock near the Dickinson Bayou Bridge at 4:16 a.m. They found one man dead. The other was flown by a medical helicopter to the University of Texas Medical Branch in Galveston, police Capt. Brian Goetschius said.

Police withheld names until relatives are notified. One man is from Dickinson and another is from Friendswood, Goetschius said.

Only two shots were fired, and officers recovered a gun, Goetschius said.

“They were tussling, but we don’t know all the circumstances,” Goetschius said. 

“We feel confident only one gun was involved. We’re interviewing people to determine a motive and the circumstances behind the killing.”

The condition of the man taken to the hospital wasn’t immediately known. He was in surgery this morning, Goetschius said.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

This upcoming story should be interesting


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

.........I saw all the "red & blues" going over the bridge @ 05:00, and TC engine crew & rescue unit in route. Im sure they were gettin ready to set the LZ.


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

dont potlick those guys....


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

So sad that people have to resort to violence to settle differences. I'd say this was more than a "tussle" as the headline states.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey...a little off the subject...but has anyone heard from Mike? (007)


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Forrest Gump would never shot anybody


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Two buddies and I were headed to Galveston to fish the surf and saw the lights from the bridge that goes over Dickinson Bayou around 5:20am! It was close to Hillman's Seafood! We were wondering what was going on over there! Sad!


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Let's say somebody's lying, right? And, you know they lying. Can you shoot 'em?
Capt. Clarence O'Connell:	
Well, it depends. Use your own judgment.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

In the shrimping world, potlicking results in death!

Croaker season is heating up, we should get more stories soon.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

saw the lights myself--there are some shady people around there


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

srmtphillips said:


> Forrest Gump would never shot anybody


mebbee not......... but could sure bore someone to death

:biggrin:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i saw an ambulance and two police cars at the taqueria earlier. i think someone choked on a taco.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

I wonder who he left his white boots to?


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

White boots............Louisiana Nike's? Maybe they were "green"........and thats when the fight started!:cop::cop::cop:



ByGodTx said:


> I wonder who he left his white boots to?


----------



## Dozer (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds like someone needs to hit the shootn range


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

KHOU is reporting that both men worked for Hillman's Seafood. My prayers go out to both families. That's where I pull my boat to work on it and they have always treated me very well there.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Bummer, both worked for Hillman's. Must be more going on here than squatters rights. Prayers sent for all involved.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Sometimes you Nguyen , sometimes you lose.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

One of them prolly parked too close to the other...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

cuzn dave said:


> One of them prolly parked too close to the other...


no way, everyone down there is very kewl about the parking situation. More likely, money or love or both. Any way you look at it, it sucks. Talk **** and you wind up dead. It's not worth it.


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

I was there at about 9:30 to buy some scrimp and they were closed.Wandered what all the police were doin there,takin pictures all over the deck of the BB scrimp boat.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Owed money, a woman, drugs, stolen articles from one of'ems boat, cutup nets, messed w/ the dudes motor.....sounds good


----------



## Bait Shop Lady (Jun 29, 2010)

Its a long story but mike is doing fine his is hanging in there he is my shrimper and is a very nice guy!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Bait Shop Lady said:


> Its a long story but mike is doing fine his is hanging in there he is my shrimper and is a very nice guy!


that's good news for sure, thanks for the update


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

all over some bs that would blown over by the next day too I'm sure


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

RIP whoever it was.....prayers to the families


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

It's a sad tragedy. Keep your head cool with this Texas heat these days with no rain.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

rut_row said:


> Hey...a little off the subject...but has anyone heard from Mike? (007)


Seen him 2 weeks ago , he's fine.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

rut_row said:


> Hey...a little off the subject...but has anyone heard from Mike? (007)


He is fine... talk to him all the time.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sad for sure. 

Really whats the point?????


RIP


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

TEXAS CITY — A shrimp boat captain was charged with murder Tuesday as police accused him of shooting a longtime friend and former employee in the back, authorities said.

James Michael Morris, 59, was booked into the Galveston County Jail on Tuesday morning on a $75,000 bond, Texas City police Capt. Brian Goetschius said.

The charge stemmed from a shooting at 4:16 a.m. June 3 behind Hillman’s Seafood on Dickinson Bayou near the state Highway 146 bridge. Police found Friendswood resident Kelly Sumner, 41, dead and Morris suffering from a leg wound.

The longtime friends were involved in what police described as a “tussle” about customers. The tussle on a pier was broken up, Goetschius said.

“At that point, Morris went to his boat and retrieved a handgun,” Goetschius said. “He walked off his boat back onto the pier and the two wrestled. The gun discharged, hitting Morris in the leg.”

At some point, the .44-caliber handgun was dropped, Goetschius said.

“Sumners was over Morris, and Morris retrieved the handgun, which had fallen on the ground, and fired one time,” Goetschius said.

A medical helicopter flew Morris to the University of Texas Medical Branch, where he had surgery for a gunshot wound to his left leg.

Sumner died of a single gunshot wound to his back. There was only an entrance wound, Goetschius said.

“Morris had helped Sumner financially that we know of in the last year and a half, including at one time employing him,” Goetschius said. “Kelly had talked to some customers, but we don’t think he took them. They were friends, and both shared common customers.”

Police said they think Morris owned the bait shop behind Hillman’s.

“We’re asking anyone with background on either one to please contact us,” Goetschius said.

“There were a lot of circumstances, and we’re trying to gather all the information we can to present to a grand jury.”

Morris was released from jail Tuesday. There was no public telephone number listed for him. A correctional officer said there was no attorney information listed on his booking sheet.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's a sad situation all around. One dead, one facing murder charges and two families destroyed. I bet both of them would like a chance to redo that morning, but unfortunately, that's not how things work.


----------

